
Show HN: Privilege Escalation with Docker - affix
https://medium.com/@Affix/privilege-escallation-with-docker-56dc682a6e17
======
throwaway888abc
Very misleading.

From article: docker run -it -v /:/mnt alpine chroot /mnt

Yes, you can 'compromise' the host that way. It's fully documented approach.

------
dastx
You're chrooting the host's root. This isn't privilege escalation.

